# Aqua Safe?



## pit_racer (Sep 21, 2009)

As above i got this free with my new tank yesterday...can i use it for my leo's water?...as it says it neutralizes harmfull chlorine from tap water?..
Its called Aqua Safe by Tetra Aqua..


----------



## Chrisal1973 (Oct 7, 2009)

pit_racer said:


> As above i got this free with my new tank yesterday...can i use it for my leo's water?...as it says it neutralizes harmfull chlorine from tap water?..
> Its called Aqua Safe by Tetra Aqua..


Yes, you can. Reptisafe (the one geared up for reptiles) is basically the same thing. There's been times where I've run out of one or the other and had to use either Tetra's Aqua Safe or Reptisafe for both reptiles (BDs and terrapins) and fish (oscars to tiger barbs) and never had an issue. Just stick to the recommended dosage and you should be fine.


----------



## pit_racer (Sep 21, 2009)

Chrisal1973 said:


> Yes, you can. Reptisafe (the one geared up for reptiles) is basically the same thing. There's been times where I've run out of one or the other and had to use either Tetra's Aqua Safe or Reptisafe for both reptiles (BDs and terrapins) and fish (oscars to tiger barbs) and never had an issue. Just stick to the recommended dosage and you should be fine.


ok great thanks alot...i put 2 drops of it into the water dish..the dish is only small about 4 inch wide? will 2 drops be enough?....:no1:


----------



## Chrisal1973 (Oct 7, 2009)

pit_racer said:


> ok great thanks alot...i put 2 drops of it into the water dish..the dish is only small about 4 inch wide? will 2 drops be enough?....:no1:


Yeah, it'd be ok. Just give it a good swirl around and it will be fine.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Why bother? I just run some tap water into a jug and let it sit for 24 hours for any chlorine to dissipate. If your tap water is "hard" then there is some evidence that the calcium in this is beneficial.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

jools said:


> Why bother? I just run some tap water into a jug and let it sit for 24 hours for any chlorine to dissipate.


*nods* that's what I do ... is just as good and a lot cheaper with less hassle or worry bout how many drops etc


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

pit_racer said:


> ok great thanks alot...i put 2 drops of it into the water dish..the dish is only small about 4 inch wide? will 2 drops be enough?....:no1:


I thought you were supposed to use like 2 drops per litre or something like that? Can't really remember, maybe check your bottle?


----------



## pit_racer (Sep 21, 2009)

TWGarland said:


> I thought you were supposed to use like 2 drops per litre or something like that? Can't really remember, maybe check your bottle?


i got it free with the tank..it says on the bottle 5ml to 10litres of water...but i dont use 10litres?..do i even need 2 use this stuff?...and she has been fine for 2 months without this stuff?...


----------

